# A suggestion--make a socionics sub-forum



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

Since there is an ennegram subforum already, why not add a socionics subforum? That way people could talk about socionics without blurring it into the MBTI forums. 

Just a suggestion. I don't know who actually reads the threads in this section, though.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I read in the 3.0 update deal, that @Happy is working on one.


----------



## candymountain (Nov 26, 2011)

That would be good, I just learned about that.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, me and treebob wanted it too. XD


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

The descriptions from socionics, are they that much diff than MBTI?


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Souled In said:


> The descriptions from socionics, are they that much diff than MBTI?


The Socionics _model_ is more focused on social dynamics, making it easier to work with when trying to understand your relationships with others.


----------

